# Cockatiel health



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I just noticed remember i said my cockatiel was bleeding from the nose well i noticed theres a cut on his cere in the middle of his two nostrils will it heal or will it stay there also he has something that looks like a bruise on his beak could that be from hitting the window


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Brandon, my suspicion that the cut and the bruise is from hitting the window. Those things will heal, just give it some time.
In fact, when I first got my Candy, she flew into a wall or window and ended up with a little bruise on her beak. It took weeks for that to grow out (as the beak grew out). 
Your cockatiel should be fine.*


----------

